# I need help with my "intro to networking" final exam study guide



## Raepcore88

*I am filling out my study guide for my final exam in my “Intro to networking” class at ITT tech, I have a few problems that I am having a hard time answers because A. The questions are worded poorly, or don’t make sense to me. B I could not find the answer in my text book. Or C I just don’t understand How to get the answer. I got most of the study guide done. I’m just having a really hard time with these questions. If anyone could help with any or all of these questions I would really appreciate it.*




*2) When using a truth table, 1 and 0 equal ______*
•	A	False
•	B	True
•	C	0
•	D	Neither True nor false

*29) You are given the task of sub netting the company’s network of 192.168.1.0 into six subnets. How many bits do you need to “borrow from the host octet to do so?*
•	A	2
•	B	3
•	C	4
•	D	None of these will work

*30) PC1 connects to a LAN that has a router R1 as its default gateway. PC1 wants to send an IP packet to PC 2, which has an IP address of 10.1.1.1. Which of the following is true about how PC1 chooses to forward this packet?*
•	A.	PC 1 sends all packets to its default gateway (R1) so the router can make the decision on    how to route the packet
•	B.	 PC 1 runs a dynamic routing protocol so it can consult its routing table to make the decision where to send the packet
•	C. 	PC1 first determines if the destination is on the same subnet as itself then decides whether or not to send the packet to R1
•	D.	 PC1 will send an ARP Request looking for the MAC address of PC2 each time it needs to send data to it.
*
41) Given an IP address of 172.16.3.5 with a subnet mask of 255.255.255.192, what is the LAST assignable IP address available on the 10th network?*
•	A.	172.16.3.126
•	B.	172.16.2.126
•	C.	172.16.0.254
•	D.	172.16.10.254

*42) Which of the following do Transport Layer protocols do for Application layer protocols?*
•	A. 	A Provide a delivery service that recovers and resends lost data
•	B.	Provide communications functions to network application
•	C.	Package data into packets that can be sent through a TCP/IP network
•	D.	Deliver data to the correct deice on the destination network

*44) Host A opens a Web Browser and loads a Web page hosted on a Web server Host A’s browser use TCP ports 55555, and the web server uses the well-known HTTP port for Web Servers. If no ports have been reassigned, which of the following is true?*
•	A	The Server’s port = 80.
•	B	The Server’s port = 55555.
•	C	Host A’s port = 80.
•	D	The question does not give enough information to determine if any of the answers are    true.

*47) Which of the following defines what the SEQ field is used for in TCP packets?*
•	A	 Sliding windows
•	B	Maximum segment size
•	C	In-order delivery
•	D	Acknowledgement of receipt


----------



## irongeek2012

2. c
29. c
30. d
41. d
42. c
44. c
47. c


----------

